# Dog Trainer/Behaviour Counsellor/Professional Pet Carer London and Surrey



## The Pet Coach (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello 

I am a London based dog trainer and behaviour counsellor (on vet referral) trading as 'The Pet Coach'. I cover London and some parts of Middlesex/Surrey.

I use the most up to date and scientifically backed methods with a motivating and approachable coaching style to enable you and your pet to have a happy and harmonious life together. I also provide a home from home pet care service, (cat/small animal feeding) where I use my behavioural background to ensure your pet doesn't feel stressed whilst you are away. 

I mainly train dogs, but I can also train cats. I am fully insured, vet recommended, and can provide references on request. I am happy to work with all breeds and have experience with large/difficult breeds (am a bull breed owner myself). I am also a dog walker and socialiser for Battersea Dogs Home. 

One to One training sessions are usually held in your home for the first session, subsequent sessions can be taken on the road so you're in a more natural environments and we can talk about issues in your day to day routine as they arise. 

I hold puppy socialisation classes in St Mary Newington next to Kennington tube, and I am gauging interest to see whether there is a need for these in other areas, so I'd appreciate some feedback on that. 

If you're in the London area I also offer training walks where I will tailor a training programme to your needs and train your dog for you, useful if you have a dog other walkers cannot walk or your dog needs some intensive training. A handover session and notes are also included. :thumbup:

I use various training techniques from Clicker to Tellington Touch to k9 nosework, to games training. I follow the APDT code of practice and will not use coercion or fear in training. 

I hope this is of interest to some of you, and I'd be happy to answer any queries you may have. You can read more about me on the website in my signature.


----------

